# [SOLVED] headset/microphone problems, turtle beach PX21



## wabodabo

Hi everyone, 

I've had my turtlebeach px21 for a long time now and mainly used them with my PS3, recently i used it on my PC and noticed this high pitch/crackling noise coming from the headset. I decided to record some audio using the microphone with audacity and fraps, and in both recordings a buzzing noise came up. 

I've tried using it on other computers and it works fine over there, so it's not the headset. The computer grounding isn't very likely either since my PS3 is connected to the same electricity box. I've also screwed open my computer and made sure no cables were touching the motherboard and also cleaned the inside. Since that didn't help i tried installing the new drivers for my sound card and videocard (realtek onboard/nVidia GTX560).

Also what i find really interesting is that the crackling noise only appears when i have the "game volume" mixer of my px21 turned up a little. If i turn this all the way down there is no crackling to be noticed, the buzz in the microphone says though, that never seems to go away. 

I have a acer aspire m5811, but swapped the gt320 out for a gtx560.

I've been searching for over a week since nothing worked i decided to go to the forums. Thanks in advance!

Wabodabo


----------



## ranbanan

*Re: headset/microphone problems, turtle beach PX21*

Hi, Wabodado.

I just bought mine yesterday, and I have the exact same problem as you, and it is annoying.. to say the least. Let me start of by confirming that it is *NOT the headset*. It is your Realtek Onboard Soundcard.

Alot of people are experiencing the same issue as you and me (see Realtek, Windows 7 64RTM Crackle/static/popping - Windows 7 Forums). One sad thing is that this post was orginally created late 2009, and it is still active, thus; no fix from neither Microsoft or Realtek has been released.

There are alot of fixes for this issue, and you have to figure out what is going to work for you. Many people have had positive results with installing older drivers for the Realtek Soundcard, which I am currently trying to do (Getting a error-code of course!!!) Some people have fixed it with uninstalling all sound-software\utilities.

I'm still trying to fix mine, and I'll let you know what I find out.


Cheers,


----------



## wabodabo

*Re: headset/microphone problems, turtle beach PX21*

Hi,

Thanks for your reply, i was really desperate for the fix. I indeed have a Realtek onboard soundcard aswell, but instead of downloading the older drivers i downloaded the newer ones. I'll try and install the old drivers and see if it works. I also considered updating my mobo's BIOS, but i don't think this would help, would you? 

Anyway i'll keep you updated on my progress as well.


----------



## ranbanan

*Re: headset/microphone problems, turtle beach PX21*

Yea, I've heard people whom updated BIOS and got it to work.

I might though have encountered another problem, being the headphones themselves. I tried my laptop, and I could actually hear the Hardrive working (sound being emited from the speakers in the headphones). Dunno what I have, weird problem.


----------



## wabodabo

*Re: headset/microphone problems, turtle beach PX21*

Would buying a new soundcard also fix the problem, because i've seen a couple creative soundcards which aren't that expensive and probably a lot better than realtek onboard.


----------



## JimE

*Re: headset/microphone problems, turtle beach PX21*

The only way to know, would be to buy one and test.

I would test with a different headset first. As that headset has issues on two different PC's, it's hard to say it's an audio chipset/sound card issue.

From what I've read in numerous topics, I'd say those headsets are highly succeptible to interference.


----------



## wabodabo

*Re: headset/microphone problems, turtle beach PX21*

I've come to the conclusion that it's probably the headset since i tested it on yet another computer and it has a buzz over there too. But could someone explain to me why it does this on a PC but not on my PS3?

Also i'm thinking of buying a new headset right now, would the steelseries siberia v2 be a good choice?


----------



## ranbanan

*Re: headset/microphone problems, turtle beach PX21*

Hi again wabodabo.

Unfortunately I've also come to the same conclusion that you have, and I feel a bit ripped off. It seems that a lot of people are experiencing the same problem with these headsets, and I would definately not buy another Turtle-Beach Product, as the standing is now. The customer service I've been recieving, the answers seems to be Copy\Paste from the Q&A, and Troubleshooting section of their home-site.

I was for a second strongly leaning towards that it was the Soundcard on my MB that was interfering with the sounds-output, but I've both tried a Creative soundcard, as WELL I've gotten a new Motherboard, and still the same noises. It seems these headsets should be strickly for consoles (which everyone seems to be fine with, but when plugging it into a computer they get alot of problems), and not be defined as user friendly with PC.

If you want a gaming-headset, I've had less experience with Steelseries, but I hear they are good. Though the next headset I buy would definately be a Sennheiser one.


----------



## wabodabo

*Re: headset/microphone problems, turtle beach PX21*

Thanks again for your help, you really helped me a lot. Thanks to you i won't be wasting my money on a soundcard. I was thinking about buying a Sennheiser too, but they are really expensive. I will think about it for a while. I hope you have more luck with other headsets, so good luck!


----------

